# Sticky  ***we now have a lighting classifieds***



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

It just started so please be patient as it will be slow for quite some time...But please (for those of you that have been asking for this especially) put a link to either this thread or a link to the actual classifieds in your signature. I would appreciate it. This covers all generations/models/platforms so it could benefit everybody. Thanks again! 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1172-Lighting-Classifieds


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: ***WE NOW HAVE A LIGHTING CLASSIFIEDS*** (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_ put a link to either this thread or a link to the actual classifieds in your signature. 

Done....Hooray for a much needed forum!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: ***WE NOW HAVE A LIGHTING CLASSIFIEDS*** (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Done....Hooray for a much needed forum!! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks,


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

signature updated!
Lighting classifieds gets 69 thumbs up


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

word. Wait, you now have a mk2 vr? What happened to the beloved Dodge?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

Oh I sold that back in '06! 350+whp, too







But yes, I do now have a mk2 vr which needs 2 things: Rallye headlights and boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4Jess (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: ***WE NOW HAVE A LIGHTING CLASSIFIEDS*** (nater)*

<<In need of tail lights and maybe some HID's...reply with brands, pics, and prices. Thanks.
2003 VW GTI 1.8T


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Please post up your WTB ad in the lighting classifieds forum (link in my first post). 
Thanks,


----------

